# Project Management software for Design Firm?



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hello,

The design firm I work for is looking for ways to better track, manage, and update projects as they go from conception to completion.

Added bonuses would be if it was workgroup-centric—meaning the database would be available for all in the office to access, and update (although there would be limits on certain employees as to who can create or close certain projects, etc.)

Does anyone know of, or has had experience with any particular software or setup?

TIA!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

A couple on Versiontracker.com (enter Project management as the search term). See my comments on some of them. Generally not impressed, although I have shied away from workgroup solutions because I don't need them. Could be some good stuff in that group but can't comment.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

*lookin for an update*

Hi Manny,

Did you guys ever find a PM app? I'm in the market for one as well.


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

I would suggest Basecamp: http://basecamphq.com/


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

There has been some talk on the DayLite list about a product called Merlin. DayLite itself has some basic Project Management, my understanding is that Merlin takes this to the next level. 

I haven't had the opportunity to check it out yet.

Hope this helps,


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I highly recommend Daylite by Marketcircle.

http://www.marketcircle.com/daylite/index.html


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks for the suggestions! Was checking out Daylite and Basecamp. hadn't heard of Merlin tho.

You say basic PM in Daylite, Oakbridge - what's missing? 
(( pg )), do you use Daylite in a design firm?
Tiranis: Basecamp looks handy too. have you measured it against Daylite?


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

darkscot said:


> thanks for the suggestions! Was checking out Daylite and Basecamp. hadn't heard of Merlin tho.
> 
> You say basic PM in Daylite, Oakbridge - what's missing?
> (( pg )), do you use Daylite in a design firm?
> Tiranis: Basecamp looks handy too. have you measured it against Daylite?


Nope sorry, never tried Daylite—the problem I see with it is that it would be pretty problematic for a bigger company, requiring each user to buy a license. Basecamp lets you manage your projects and even let clients see some of the work, upload stuff, etc.

Anyway, I would advise you to try both of them—as Basecamp has a trial and Marketcircle seems to have one too.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

DayLite 3 is a much better product than v 1.9, including collaboration and project management.

I am not using the collaborative environment because I need full iCal and Addressbook functionality and this is patchy in DL.

As a category project management is a highly specialised area and it is unlikely that you will find a good PM software AND a good collaborative software in the same package. DL is good for workgroups traking projects (incl. leads) together but I wouldn't recommend it for heavy duty milestone and resource planning.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Manny

One of our clients uses Daylite and it's very effective for them: we introduced it when revamping their processes. 

Some reading on the various apps:
http://www.macworld.com/topics/software/businessproductivity/index.php


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

*Daylite !!!*

I strongly recommend Daylite!

It's great. 

Educational discounts too  

Sam.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Hello,
> 
> The design firm I work for is looking for ways to better track, manage, and update projects as they go from conception to completion.
> 
> ...


You may want to take a look at FileMaker Pro as a development tool. Solutions created in FMP are both networkable and customizable. 

Designing from scratch is not cheap, but if you cannot find it ready built, this way you would get what you want.

Using FileMaker Pro, various versions, I have developed projects for:
-construction project management
-scheduling for the treatment of autistic children 
-Ontario Early Years centres administration
-multiple social service agency case coordination

Three of these operate over a WAN and one has multiple and changing data security requirements.

So I am fairly sure that the tool can be used to give your what you need.

If you check out:

http://fmforums.com/
http://www.fmpro.org/

You will see that there is a well established international community devoted to FileMaker Pro. I have been involved in various FileMaker list servers since 1995. There have consistantly been posts from US, Canada, Europe, Australia, Japan etc.

The other benefit of FileMaker Pro is that solutions are cross platform so that if part of your operation is on Windows and part on Mac, all may connect over the network.

This gives you another option to look at.

Regards

Dave McQueen


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Whoa... blast from the past. 

We still have yet to choose a venue for this... we've gathered a list of potentials but at this point it may be a while before we decide.

The FileMaker name has been thrown around the office from time to time so that might be a possibility.

When I get a chance I'll post the list of software we've found.

(And thanks, everyone, for posting.)


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Whoa... blast from the past.
> snip..
> 
> The FileMaker name has been thrown around the office from time to time so that might be a possibility.


LOL

Take a look at the specs for the current version ... Not the same animal as several years ago

server side encryption
8 terrabyte data capacity
mutiple tables per file yet retains muti file capability

and the list goes on....


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

Lichen Software said:


> LOL
> 
> Take a look at the specs for the current version ... Not the same animal as several years ago


I think the "blast from the past" refers to the fact that this thread is originally over 2 years old.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks as well! Look forward to seeing your list, Manny.

So, question for those not yet using a PM app: are you using pen and paper? memory? entourage? iCal?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

We're using a docket system... which is a fancy term for pencil and paper.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

Tiranis said:


> I think the "blast from the past" refers to the fact that this thread is originally over 2 years old.


Hmmm - Never noticed the start date. I guess some threads just don't die 

Still interesting information being passed on.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

darkscot said:


> thanks for the suggestions! Was checking out Daylite and Basecamp. hadn't heard of Merlin tho.
> 
> You say basic PM in Daylite, Oakbridge - what's missing?
> (( pg )), do you use Daylite in a design firm?
> Tiranis: Basecamp looks handy too. have you measured it against Daylite?


I'd say it depends on what your requirements are. There is nothing to track individual time sheets in DayLite. Also quite often tasks are measured against other tasks and if a complete date of task 1 slips, DayLite will not automatically adjust tasks 2, 3, and 4. Most higher level Project Management software will do this.

PM software in general has been a big of a minefield. Some will swear by the complexity of a MS Project (Windows only) although others like myself will say that MS Project can only be successful when you have a Full Time Project Manager and even then it can be too complex for most requirements.

I consider DayLite to be Productivity Software. It will assist a user or multiple users become more productive by tracking contacts, organizations, tasks, appointments, etc. You might be able to find better separate software applications to look after the individual areas of your business but none better at managing all areas in a single application. Think of DayLite as being the swiss army knife of business applications. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Lichen Software said:


> Hmmm - Never noticed the start date. I guess some threads just don't die
> 
> Still interesting information being passed on.


Go and have a look at the Shang!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

darkscot said:


> Thanks as well! Look forward to seeing your list, Manny.
> 
> So, question for those not yet using a PM app: are you using pen and paper? memory? entourage? iCal?


We are using... iDisk!

Basically anything that happens on a project (including expenses) gets captured on various documents in a client folder on a shared iDisk, This includes an excel spreadsheet that summarises time and costs. This way we can do invoicing independently of where people are on the day.

Obviously only works with a small team size, but wrks for us...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Moscool said:


> We are using... iDisk!
> 
> Basically anything that happens on a project (including expenses) gets captured on various documents in a client folder on a shared iDisk, This includes an excel spreadsheet that summarises time and costs. This way we can do invoicing independently of where people are on the day.
> 
> Obviously only works with a small team size, but wrks for us...


You can take that idea and use DayLite to enhance on it. DayLite has the ability for you to drag a file on to a contact or organization or project and it will create a File Reference object for you in that contact/organization/project's history. While in DayLite, you double click on the File Reference and the file will open up in the appropriate application. 

So in addition to you having all of your files easily accessible by contact or organization or project, you can also have a history of the tasks, appointments, emails, etc.

Hope this helps,


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Moscool, when someone accesses that excel file does it lock out others at the time from amending it, too


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Hello,
> 
> The design firm I work for is looking for ways to better track, manage, and update projects as they go from conception to completion.
> 
> ...


I would suggest taking a step back and looking at the whole process of Project Management from start to finish, rather than just from a software perspective. 

You need to align the goals of your entire company to enable a strong project management culture. Enabling PMs to monitor projects is only one aspect of the overall process.

At our firm, we put our Project Managers through a 'Bootcamp' that is put on by PSMJ Resources (www.psmj.com). This firm does an excellent job. It is worth putting at least one employee through it so that you see what they have to offer.

We manage projects using Earned Value Analysis on a weekly basis. Select projects are audited on a regular basis to ensure people are managing under such a system.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for that link, Vandave. I will check that out. Not sure it's in the budget. 

If anyone can recommend some good pm books, it'd be appreciated as well.

For users of Daylite, Oakbridge mentioned that it does not track individual time on a project. This is a big detractor for me. There are other applications to track time (e.g. Billable, TheDailyGrind widget, etc.) but it would be useful to have it integrated within an application.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

fuctionfox's timefox looks good, too. cheaper than some solutions

http://www.functionfox.com/index.html


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

darkscot said:


> fuctionfox's timefox looks good, too. cheaper than some solutions


Cheaper? Not really. It is an on-line solution at a minimum of $35US per month ($475CND a year).

I would give iBiz a try. Works hand in hand with iCal and pretty straight forward to use

http://www.iggsoftware.com/ibiz/


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Scheduling != Project Management

I'm with Vandave on this. Spend some money in researching your workflow and analyzing what, exactly, is needed for project management -- before making any software decisions. 

Saving money (skimping on analysis) at the front-end is a false economy, if your professional profitability hinges on this working well. 

The right thing for a busy design office may be an integrated product like Clients and Profits, an online collaboration tool, an online time tracking tool like FunctionFox's or a networked setup of desktop sofware. 

But shoehorning it into iCal or Daybook and hoping it works out 's coz its the lowest cost solution is like saying: buy Celeron PC's with WordPerfect for your design needs because it is the cheapest. You know that won't work, right?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

darkscot said:


> Thanks for that link, Vandave. I will check that out. Not sure it's in the budget.


Go ask your accounting department these questions:

- Amount of yearly write-offs;
- Average amount of unbilled Work in Progress (WIP) - This can be measured in days. With a 30 day billing cycle, your WIP should average 14 days. But sometime people don't bill clients for their time right away, so your WIP becomes larger, meaning you are carrying costs;
- Time lag between charging time (not billing) and receiving payment. I can almost guarantee this can be improved with good project management.

When you think about the above costs, you will see there is a lot of room to pay for this course. Also, if the course does not help your firm, they will refund you the costs.

This firm is so confident in their abilities, they will often offer the course for free to consulting firms in exchange for taking a portion of the above savings (e.g. they keep 1/2 the savings in write-offs).


----------



## tardis67 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm a project manager in IT and have been looking for a good Mac alternative to Microsoft Project.

I've just finished my evals and demos and will be getting a license for iTaskX. It "feels" like MS Project and exports/imports MS Project files very well. It's a better fit for me, as I'm already a trained Project Manager.

http://www.iTaskX.com

I'm also liking OmniGroups OmniPlan. This was one has a more "Mac" feel to it and looks very promising. Currently in Public Beta. Have not had a much luck importing large (300+ tasks) projects between MS Project and OmniPlan, but it's still in beta.

http://www.omnigroup.com/applications/omniplan/


----------

